
Ask HN: What are your favorite programming blogs? - Davesjoshin
Programmers sometimes have very interesting blogs that keep us coming back. What are your favorites?
======
KerryJones
I would suggest using the standard format with "Ask HN: " before your question

~~~
Davesjoshin
Great idea, thanks

